# Hes not eating!!!



## rascal (Feb 4, 2013)

Leo, my senior (8ish yrs) farm dog (chow/german/aussie) has been dropping weight this winter like no other. I thought maybe worms, so he got wormed. Maybe it was the cheap kibble, switched him to the "good stuff". Maybe it was too hard for his teeth, got soft food. I am out of ideas!!!  He turns up his nose at everything (even turned down some people food). I know age more than likely a factor but other than dropping weight he is still a happy puff dog.
What does everyone suggest???


----------



## babsbag (Feb 4, 2013)

A trip to the vet for a blood panel. Not cheap, but really the only way to know for sure. Hope he gets better.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

x 2


----------



## secuono (Feb 5, 2013)

Or he ate something that's clogged him up. Either way vet for bloodwork and possible x-ray.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 5, 2013)

Blood panel is your safest bet, from my experience with senior dogs, its usually an internal issue. Cancer being something that pop's to mind, or even indigestion.
Get the blood panel done to make sure there is nothing wrong and rule things out.


----------

